# 12 volt lighting



## bighermHK45 (Jan 11, 2009)

Need some advice on the best 12 volt LED lighting system for a ice shack. Personal experiences would be appreciated. I am trying to illuminate a 7'x16' ice house.

Thanks
8)


----------

